# Open House at 19 Wing Comox - Sat 2 Jun 07



## navymich (30 May 2007)

http://www.lookoutnewspaper.com/archive/20070528/4.shtml



> Doors open at 19 Wing Comox
> May 28, 2007
> 
> On Saturday June 2, 19 Wing Comox, along with Joint Task Force Pacific, will host an Open House to showcase Canadian Forces capabilities to the public.
> ...


----------

